# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  sexing azureus dart frog

## lennonssunshine

ive had my frog for 4 months and would love to get a partner. any of you good people have an idea what gender of frog i have . i suspect its a female but im no expert thanks  :Smile:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Can't do an educated guess trough these pictures.
To be honest, you may only guess what sex it is.
You may look at the fingerdiscs and build, but it's no 100% secure.
If you  can make some clearer pics it might be possible to make a guess for you.

----------


## lennonssunshine

Yeah ill get better photos up soon the humidity doesn't help. Without getting another frog of random gender and introducing them together is there another way around the problem? How accurate is looking at build and fingers or is it just a loose rule of thumb

----------

